# Atlas Mk2 Survey



## Skibo (May 4, 2016)

Hey guys,  I'm new here...My name's Carl...Just thought I'd take the time to introduce myself and respond to the survey questions about the atlas mk2 lathe. 1....serial number 003036...from nameplate on end of bed...2...atlas clausing model 10100...3...blue, looks original...4... cast iron...5...bearings roller...6...flat top compound...7...headstock casting number...383.020..with Q2 written off to the side...8...date 11.2.77...9...rectangular thrust bearing plate...10...5 screws 2 pins...11...fixed, no adjustment...13...don't  know...14...bought it last week on e-bay for $1075 ...15...probably gave way too much ...lathe is in very good original condition for a 40 year old machine...I'm still in the process of making friends with it though..so far no issues that I couldn't figure out how to deal with


----------



## 34_40 (May 4, 2016)

Hello Skibo, Nice to see you here. 
Sounds like you got a great machine too!  But without pics.?.?.?.?   LOL...


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2016)

Without pics it didn't happen


----------



## wa5cab (May 5, 2016)

Slack off, guys.  I didn't ask for and don't need photos of it unless there is something unusual that needs to be pointed out or a question answered.


----------



## Skibo (May 5, 2016)

Rob said:


> Without pics it didn't happen


Hey... I'll put some pics later ...have to borrow Kate's camera... Kates my wife by the way...It's pretty cool...I've been wanting one for a while...been out in the shop every day since I got it.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 5, 2016)

Skibo said:


> Hey... I'll put some pics later ...have to borrow Kate's camera... Kates my wife by the way...It's pretty cool...I've been wanting one for a while...been out in the shop every day since I got it.


Been wanting one what, a wife, a camera, or a lathe? The meaning of your last sentence changes drastically depending on how you answer...


Seriously, welcome to the forums. I have a Mk 2 also, but with the Zamak headstock. I've had it for thirty years but with help from my friends on this forum I'm learning a lot more about it.


----------



## Skibo (May 5, 2016)

Steve Shannon said:


> Been wanting one what, a wife, a camera, or a lathe? The meaning of your last sentence changes drastically depending on how you answer...
> 
> 
> Seriously, welcome to the forums. I have a Mk 2 also, but with the Zamak headstock. I've had it for thirty years but with help from my friends on this forum I'm learning a lot more about it.


An atlas...already had a wife for about thirty- five years ...and who needs a camera when she's got one...I'll save my money for more important stuff...like tooling... Thanks for the welcome...I also have a sherline lathe and mill I've had for close to twenty years...just wanted something a little bigger


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 5, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Slack off, guys.  I didn't ask for and don't need photos of it unless there is something unusual that needs to be pointed out or a question answered.



 They are just kidding with the new guy Robert, it happens here all the time. Welcome aboard Carl.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wa5cab (May 5, 2016)

Carl,

Did it come with any significant accessories? Examples might be 3-jaw or 4-jaw chuck for spindle, threaded Jacobs #56 chuck for spindle, Jacobs #75 chuck on 2MT arbor for spindle, 2MT Milling Cutter Holder, Drawbar for Cutter Holder et al, Jacobs chuck on 1MT arbor for tailstock, Milling Attachment, Steady Rest, Follow Rest, Taper Attachment, Mica Undercutter, Center Rest Jacobs #100 chuck on 1MT arbor for tailstock, Live Center on 1MT arbor for Tailstock, Carriage Stop, Cross Feed Stop.  That's most of the possibilities.


----------



## wa5cab (May 5, 2016)

Carl,

Forgot to say thanks for the info.  After entering it, I noticed an interesting anomaly about the compound feed screw thrust bearing plate.  You reported it was the later rectangular one (not the oval carryover from the 618) on the late flat top compound slide.  The next higher serial number with both late versions is 007435, with several examples in between that have at least the early oval thrust plate and some with the 618 compound slide.

Of course, there are a number of similar anomalies in the data.  Like one with the late carriage with adjustable traverse gear mesh with a serial number lower than the one Atlas says (or the modified manual says) was the first.  There is, of course, no way of knowing whether most of the machines in the database actually shipped in their current configuration.  Unfortunately (in this regard, only the nameplate has a serial number on it.  And fortunately, most of it has no impact on how the machines work.


----------



## Skibo (May 5, 2016)

Sorry... I was mistaken about the thrust plate..... it is the oval one... I took some pics ...Thanks for the welcome guys...oh... not many accessories ...just a three jaw and a tailstock chuck...some centers...but I got a lot of stuff for the sherline I can use ...the last two pics just to let you guys see my tiny little shop...


Test.


----------



## Skibo (May 5, 2016)

OOPS...got two times the pics ......don't know how that happened


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 5, 2016)

It's not a problem. Thank you for granting the other members requests.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wa5cab (May 5, 2016)

Well, if you think that you're confused, you should be sitting at my keyboard!  The edit function works on the text but not on the photos.  It won't hurt anything, though.  With your next post right below, that'll explain what happened.


----------



## 34_40 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the pics. And a nice , well thought out approach to the shop. Looks great!!


----------



## Skibo (May 5, 2016)

34_40 said:


> Thanks for the pics. And a nice , well thought out approach to the shop. Looks great!!


Cool ...it's always evolving...I had to shove the sherline stuff over to make room for the atlas...no more room upstairs... anything else I get will hafta go downstairs


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 6, 2016)

I agree; neat shop!


----------

